# Ivory Soap



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

I know live/cut bait works great. But I also know people that will swear by using Ivory soap. I have never tried it, just wondering if any one here has? And how did you do?


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

This question comes up year after year. I am sure if you search it you will see all of the threads on it in the past.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

I havent tried it myself, but from reading the posts online, I know that it can be used to catch smaller channels, just like the 1000 other weird baits that people use to catch juveniles. But, I promise you that 9 times out of 10 cutbait beats soap.


----------

